# We have a baby



## crackerjackjack (Apr 26, 2008)

Our little Lily gave us a little jenny this morning around 5am. She is dark gray, almost black with a large white spot on her head. Cute little girl. Here are a few pictures. 












Finally a baby.


----------



## Shari (Apr 26, 2008)

Just Adorable!!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Apr 26, 2008)

[SIZE=10pt]












[/SIZE]

Congratulations!! She is just adorable, and mama Lily looks so proud



Bet your mom is proud of her new "grandbaby" too





LOVE that white fluff on her forehead ... How precious is that!








So happy for everyone!!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 26, 2008)

OMG, is she ADORABLE



CONGRATULATIONS on a beautiful little girl, Lily sure did good for you. Give her a baby a extra tight (((hug)))

Corinne


----------



## RJRMINIS (Apr 27, 2008)

She is so cute...love the white on her head!


----------



## tifflunn (Apr 27, 2008)

Congratulations on such a






cutie


----------



## Emily's mom (Apr 27, 2008)

:love Welcome to Lily's baby girl, finally all the waiting is over!

She sure is a cutie!!


----------



## vetasst (Apr 27, 2008)

Congrats on the new baby



I am still patiently waiting on mine...


----------



## Jill (Apr 27, 2008)

She is precious











I've never seen a donkey with a star before


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Apr 28, 2008)

hurray for Lily! what an absolute doll...be sure to add Cadi's picture to the thread for 2008 foals at the top so Clementine is not all by herself anymore!!!


----------



## Basketmiss (May 2, 2008)

What a sweet babydoll you got!!





Congrats on her and be sure and post pix of her as she grows... I so love pix...


----------

